# Sausage rub on pork butt



## dannylang (Mar 26, 2019)

Just wondering anyone ever used sausage seasoning on a pork butt or a pork shoulder.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 26, 2019)

I wouldn't do it if it was something that was more costly than brown sugar, salt etc. I just don't think you'll get a lot of flavor from it. Seems like it's be somewhat of a waste


----------



## dannylang (Mar 26, 2019)

Just looking for something different, tired of the same old rubs, tasted of some a friend smoked using sausage seasoning pretty darn good.just seeing if anyone here tried it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry I haven't. Give it a whirl and let us know how it tastes. It sounds good. 

Chirs


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2019)

Yup i have done this, works just as good.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2019)

I have a Tex Mex chili seasoning I use on a lot of  stuff . I use TSM sweet italian on chicken . Comes out good . Works great .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 26, 2019)

Agree with nepas it should be fine especially if you like sage flavor.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

That sounds like a good idea!
May have to give it a whirl!
Al


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 16, 2019)

I’ve never rubbed sausage mix on pork butts. I have used BPS Hallelujah Bacon rub in sausage fatties and they were tasty.


----------

